# Change draw length by using a shorter string and cable



## Rlh0897 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello AT,
I've got a bit of a problem here that I thought that someone here might be able to help me with. I just recently for a bow given to me and the draw length is way too long for me.I looked it up and there wasn't a lot of info on it. I was planning on getting a mod for it so I could adjust it to 27" from 32". I went to three different"pro shops" and they all said that they couldn't help me. So I talked to a guy I work with who's been shooting his whole life and he said to just have the shop install new strings and cable for 27" instead of the 32'. My question is would this work and what would the length of string And cables need to be if it does. The bow is a Blue Mountain model Razorback... I know its an older bow but this bow looks like it's brand new. Nothing wrong with it except wrong draw length for me. Please help any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for your time


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings (Nov 26, 2014)

i would not think you would be able to drop 5 inches by string and cable length.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

If you were only talking about one or two inches I would say that it could be done fairly easily, but you are talking about five inches and that is a lot. Shortening up that much on the string is going to change everything. Your axle length is going to shorten up a bunch and that is going to make your draw weight go through the roof. Next, your brace height is going to lengthen quite a bit. Shortening the string that much may also rotate your cams to the point where the draw stops might be hitting at about half draw. Without changing the mods I do not believe that you can shorten the draw length that much without running into some serious difficulties. I hope for your sake that someone else comes on and proves me wrong, but I am afraid I might be right on this one. (Maybe)

Automan


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

You can tweak 1/2" sometimes even an inch if really needed but 5" isn't going to work by changing string and cable lengths


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I am not suggesting that you use different length strings and cables to shorten the draw length.

If you decide to give it a try, I would try leaving the string the same length and making the cable maybe 4" longer. This will make the draw weight of the bow drop, the holding weight of the bow will go up, the ata will be longer, the brace height will be lower, and there will be no valley.

Consider trading the bow for a bow that will fit you.


----------



## Rlh0897 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks everybody i think ill try to sell or trade in with it.from what ive gathered it isnt going to work out for me.if i do what automan suggest i wont even be able to pull it back and also only a half draw wouls be way too much flor me too hold onto. I really appreciate the help guys, thank you. :sad:


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

what bow? Maybe someone can help find the proper cams.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Rlh0897 said:


> Thanks everybody i think ill try to sell or trade in with it.from what ive gathered it isnt going to work out for me.if i do what automan suggest i wont even be able to pull it back and also only a half draw wouls be way too much flor me too hold onto. I really appreciate the help guys, thank you. :sad:


Sorry I agree with everyone else you won't be able to get 5" out of it. 
You would need to find some smaller cams for the bow to get that kind of a drastic draw length change required. 
*
Draw weight differences:* I think Automan26 is only partially right on that.
When you shorten the string it does give you a shorter draw length but what is actually happening is you are reducing the amount of rotation you get on the cams. So you are actually shortening the draw cycle. A shorter draw cycle causes the cams not to flex the limbs as much so you actually get a lighter draw weight with a shorter draw-length not heavier. 

A longer string increases the draw cycle which allows the cams to rotate more which takes up more cale and compressing the limbs more this has the effect of making the bow have a heavier draw weight. 

When you shorten both the cables and the string automan26 is right you then are pre-compressing the bow limbs and this can increase the draw weight. the problem is when you change both cables and string you don't significantly change the draw length. Depending on the geometry of the bow it should change the amount of the brace height and that will affect the draw length. (usually it has a longer brace height so longer draw length) If both cables and string are shortened the cams remain basically in their original rotation. So when you draw the bow the same amount of string is pulled out through the draw cycle so it essentially only increases by the change of brace height.


----------

